# Doser questions.



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am considering a doser, I seem to be going through alk like water in a sieve. 

I want to know what is a good doser, why... and hwere I could find one perhaps inexpensively. 

my reasoning behind a doser is as a cook, I sometimes find it really hard to get on top of my dosing as I should... I was doing it sort of once a week - if I remembered, relying more on my water changes for the work, however, finding my alk at a bare 5 was shocking, I have since increased it close to normal, but it keeps falling fast.

I have a couple large monticaps and a huge trumpet, a huge hammer and my tank is a small 10g. It may seem a bit overkill, however I may upgrade one day to a larger system.


----------



## do_0b (Mar 3, 2008)

If youre looking for a cheap doser that does the job it would be the jebao ones i believe. If youre looking more features the sun kore 5th is a nice doser, comes with 5 dosing pumps, ATO, temp probe, and has Bluetooth connectivity.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

do_0b said:


> If youre looking for a cheap doser that does the job it would be the jebao ones i believe. If youre looking more features the sun kore 5th is a nice doser, comes with 5 dosing pumps, ATO, temp probe, and has Bluetooth connectivity.


Do you have a link to where I could find one? I may consider it.


----------



## do_0b (Mar 3, 2008)

Sunstar said:


> Do you have a link to where I could find one? I may consider it.


http://www.incredibleaquarium.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=166_307


----------



## someguy (Sep 7, 2009)

I got a jebao, If you're looking for cheap and controllable it is probably one of the best options. A few others on the forum have them as well, but it defo made a huge difference from when I used to dose by hand so it was well worth the money. I got mine off fishstreet along with some other products, they are pretty reliable.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

This new doser ...http://www.incredibleaquarium.com/i...ucts_id=5462&zenid=bsne0jcgfnrgbdkt8o5nr454q5


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Okay, I will add one of these to my new-year wish list. I'll have to save up for one, since its pricey. 

I shall investigate further.


----------

